# tivowebplus: todo list question



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I have two identical HDVR's that I thought I had set up the same way (tivowebplus 1.21, Hackman 4.0, etc)
When I view the todo list on one unit I see descriptions of shows that it's listing and on the other unit I don't see any descriptions.

I can't figure out which module displays the todo list, if I knew that I could just copy it from one unit to the other.

Is it the ut.itcl that is responsible for displaying the todo list?


----------



## bushman4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Yup.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I copied the ui.itcl from my living room HDVR2 to my bedroom unit, restarted tivowebplus and the todo list still looks the same, without the descriptions, so maybe it's not in the ui.itcl after all.


----------

